# Erfahrung mit Polfilter



## der_Jan (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo, ich hab mal eine Frage zu euren Erfahrungen mit PolFiltern.
Wenn ich den Wikipedia Artikel richtig verstanden habe, dann werden Spiegelung, wenn man mehr oder weniger senkrecht auf eine Glassfläche photographiert, fast garnicht verringert.

Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## saschaf (8. Juni 2006)

Kurz: Ja das ist so.

Reflektionen können nur beim Brewster-Winkel zu 100% gefiltert werden. Je weiter man vom Brewster-Winkel abweicht (also senkrechter oder mehr parallel zur Fläche) umso weniger Wirkung hat der Polfilter. 

Wenn du also extakt senkrecht auf die Oberfläche fotographierst und dann z.B. auch noch direkt blitzt, dann bekommst du die Reflektion mit einem Polfilter nicht gedämft (es sei den du nimmst 2 Polfilter hintereinander und um 90° gedreht  )

MfG


----------



## der_Jan (8. Juni 2006)

> (es sei den du nimmst 2 Polfilter hintereinander und um 90° gedreht)



Ich nenne es dann "Bach in Black" oder so.

Ist der Winkel wie das Licht zu Scheibe und zur Kamera steht maßgebend, oder einfach nur wie die Kamera zur Scheibe steht?


----------



## saschaf (8. Juni 2006)

Da gibts ein nettes kleines physikalisches Gesetz: Einfallswinkel = Ausfallswinkel. Alles klar?  

Nebenbei: Ich hab gerade dein Milch-Experiment gesehen. Für die Beleuchtung hätte ich da mal eine Idee. Stell mal einen TFT-Monitor hinter das Aquarium. TFTs strahlen nämlich polarisiertes Licht aus. Mit einem Polfilter kannst du die Lichtquelle dann quasi abschallten. Es bleibt nur das unpolarisierte Streulicht von der Milch übrig. Das könnte interessante Effekt geben, wenn du dann noch mit verschiedenen Farben und Farbbereichen am TFT rumspielst.

MfG


----------



## der_Jan (9. Juni 2006)

Die Idee ist verdammt geil, werd ich mal ausprobieren! Werden meine Eltern wohl mal auf ihren TFT verzichten müssen^^

Ömpf, ich brauch ersma en Polfilter, fällt mir grad ein, naja, dann gehts morgen in die Stadt -_-


----------



## dhkenobi (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
bis vor wenigen Wochen hatte ich auch noch keine Erfahrung mit Polfiltern gehabt. Alle Theorie, die ich bis dahin gelesen hatte, hat mir nichts gebracht.
In meinem letzten Urlaub (Griechenland) habe ich den Polfilter permanent auf dem Objektiv gehabt und, ehrlich gesagt, die Unterschiede sind mehr als deutlich. Blau wird blau (nicht milchig-blau). Durch Drehen des Filters kann man die Unterschiede gut feststellen und sich dann entscheiden. 
Was das Photographieren durch eine spiegelnde Oberfläche angeht, so ist der Unterschied auch sehr deutlich zu sehen.
Das Ganze funktioniert aber nur, wenn man sich wirklich in einem bestimmten Winkelbereich zum Objekt befindet (liegt bei 35°C oder so). Am besten, man probiert die Wirkung des Polfilters einfach aus. Mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex kann man ja auch gleich das Ergebnis prüfen.


----------

